# Griffon Powered Spitfire Mk. XIV (10 Large Pics)



## tac-67 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thought I'd share a few photos taken a couple days ago of the MK. XIV Spitfire from Duxford, now at it's new home in Kissimmee, Florida, USA. These were taken shortly after returning from a flight late in the day, hence the low lighting. Hope you like'em big. Enjoy!

TC


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 9, 2006)

Pure sex. Another reason for me to go home to Orlando now and then and visit my folks...Thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 9, 2006)

yes i'd read about our loss of this very popular bird on the airshow circuit, but atleast it's helping to spread the word that Britain did have a part to play in WWII too..........


----------



## Smokey (Dec 9, 2006)

I wondered, is there a spitfire , either static or flying, that is as highly polished and gleaming as that Mustang? Or did they use different aluminium alloys? Because the polish sure enhances the look of the aircraft


----------



## Smokey (Dec 9, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2006)

cool shots !!!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 9, 2006)

wow she is a beauty!


----------



## v2 (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice bird...8)


----------

